# Synthetek March Special!!



## Synthetek (Mar 6, 2018)

*BUY 2 SYNTHEROL AND GET SYNTHERGINE, SYNTHETINE OR SYNTHELATOR FREE!! *

For a Limited time only, if you order 2 Syntherol, we will throw in YOUR choice of a Synthergine, Synthetine or Synthelator absolutely FREE!

To claim this offer simply place your order as usual and specify which product you would like for FREE in the comments field of the purchase page.

It's that easy!

Be quick as this offer is not ongoing and it ends March 25th 2018!!





Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. Synthetek offers US Domestic shipping so no having to wait on Customs!​


----------



## Viking (Mar 6, 2018)

Great offer.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 17, 2018)

Is it just this offer or can you still do the $300 and get 1 free product? I don't want to order any syntherol at this time.


----------



## muj (Mar 17, 2018)

Love these Synthetek offers! gotta get on them


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 20, 2018)

The 2 fatburners are top products.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 30, 2018)

It would be great if you could run a synthetine deal without syntherol.


----------

